# HELP with wheels and tires.. 18x9.5" wheels??



## GTOFEVR (Jan 16, 2007)

First off, i have a set of 245 35 18 tires i want to use becasue i have drag radials on my stock wheels. The local wheel shop told me to go with 18x9.5" wheels with a 35 offset. Will these fit ok on the car and will the tires i have hold a 9.5" wheel? I am no good with wheel and tire fitment. Thanks for your help, Kyle.


----------



## GTOFEVR (Jan 16, 2007)

bump


----------

